# Rechnermüll bei chip.de



## Cr4ft (16. September 2014)

*Rechnermüll bei chip.de*

Hallo an alle,

Ich war gerade wieder mal auf chip.de unterwegs und habe einen Artikel gesehen, in dem 





> drei Top-PCs für jede Aufgabe


 zum Eigenbau empfohlen werden. Nachdem ich das gelesen hab, konnte ich leider meinem Unmut (mangels acc) nicht im Chip Forum Luft verschaffen, daher dieser Thread.

Es wird einfach mal wieder für Laien eine in vielen Punkten vollkommen unsinnige Zusammenstellung empfohlen, deren Fehler ich hier gar nicht alle aufzählen möchte.
Dies ist jedoch nicht das erste Mal, dass ich auf Chip.de soetwas sehe:
In den Bereichen bei Chip.de, in denen ich mich auskenne (PC Hardware, Spiele), habe ich häufig das Gefühl, dass dort manchmal Leute am Gange sind, die dort auf professionelle Art nur ungares Halbwissen verbreiten.

Das betrifft vor allem Tests und Benchmarks, die manchmal sehr dürftig ausfallen oder nicht besonders aussagekräftig bzw. repräsentativ sind.

Daher wollte ich nun einmal nachfragen: Empfindet ihr das genauso und gibt es auch andere Fälle, in denen ihr das Gefühl habt, dass in einem Artikel nur Mist steht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*

Sind ja wirklich sehr seltsame Zusammenstellungen, die 1000 Taler Varianten tun einem ja richtig weh beim lesen.


----------



## 4DGURU (16. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*

Noch immer besser als die Fertigrechner im Handel.
Da werden oftmals 500€ CPUs mit 32 GB Speicher und einer 100€ GPU als "Gaming Rechner" angepriesen.


----------



## Cr4ft (17. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*

Ich denke nur, dass doch gerade Leute die das beruflich machen etwas Ahnung haben sollten. Warum verbauen die ein Netzteil im Office Rechner das nicht mal 80+ Bronze zertifiziert ist? 
Oder die mehrfachen Kombinationen von Z Motherboard und non-k CPU.
Das ist doch keine fehlende Feinabstimmung über die man sich streiten kann, sondern eine komplett unnütze Kombination.

Und zum 170€ Netzteil schreiben sie, es sei 





> eine exzellente Grundlage für jeden Gaming-PC und jeden Cent seines Preises von 170 Euro wert.


----------



## Ion (17. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*



Cr4ft schrieb:


>


 Mal ehrlich, was erwartest du? 

Kaum jemand kann wirklich einen PC selbst aufbauen, da scheitert es schon an der Wahl der Hardware. Ich habe Bekannte die heute noch mit einem Athlon X3 spielen und zufrieden sind. Wenn die mal was neues wollen, gehen sie in den Media Markt oder Saturn (etc. ist alles der selbe Quatsch) und lassen sich "beraten":
_Intel alles gut, AMD is nix schnell_

Mehr wollen die nicht wissen. "Ist der gut?" und der Berater: "Beschte uffm Markt!"
Und dann wird die Kiste gekauft, solange der Preis stimmt.


Ob da wirklich ein gutes NT verbaut ist, was die Hardware im Notfall schützt, oder die Grafikkarte wenigstens mit GDDR5 Speicher daherkommt, ist nicht weiter interessant.
Wer aber wirklich bereit ist sich neues Wissen anzueignen, wird schnell merken wie wichtig die Wahl der einzelnen Komponenten ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*

Trotzdem ist es schade das solche Gurken überhaupt angeboten werden bzw. als Konfiguration erwähnt werden.


----------



## Jimini (17. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*



Cr4ft schrieb:


> In den Bereichen bei Chip.de, in denen ich mich auskenne (PC Hardware, Spiele), habe ich häufig das Gefühl, dass dort manchmal Leute am Gange sind, die dort auf professionelle Art nur ungares Halbwissen verbreiten.


Naja, schau dir mal die Cover der Chip und ähnlicher Zeitschriften an. Da passt die Klientel offensichtlich gut zum Inhalt und zu dem, was du hier schilderst.


Ion schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, was erwartest du?
> [...]


Eben. Ich denke mir hier auch bei manchen Threads "Wie kann man sich so sehr Gedanken über ein Netzteil machen?" - aber das zeigt halt, dass der Anspruch an Komponenten hier im Forum im Durchschnitt halt nunmal deutlich höher ist als wenn man die Kundschaft eines Elektronikdiscounters befragt.
 Die wenigsten haben überhaupt die Muße, sich beim PC-Kauf die einzelnen Komponenten zusammenzusuchen, da der PC da sowas wie eine Motorsense oder ein Mixer ist. Ins Geschäft gehen, sich zwischen drei Geräten entscheiden, eins kaufen, nach Hause tragen, anschließen, anschalten, damit arbeiten, ausschalten, fertig.

Und seid doch mal ehrlich - das schlimmste sind eh die Gehäuse 

MfG Jimini


----------



## _chiller_ (17. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*

Die Chip war vor 15 Jahren mal sowas wie die PCGH, ein hervorragendes Printmagazin für Hardware und Software. Heutzutage liest man immer die selben Themen auf dem Titelblatt: "Schützen sie jetzt ihren PC" "30 Office Tricks" " Tipps und Tricks für Facebook" blablabla. Ich glaube Ahnung von Hardware hat auf dieser Seite schon lange keiner mehr


----------



## ACDSee (17. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*


In der 400 Euro-Variante sehe ich keinen Sinn. Hier hat jemand das Prinzip einer APU nicht verstanden, wenn er ein lautes 400Watt Schrottnetzteil, keinen separaten Kühler und 1.600 Ram "empfielt".
Der 700 Euro-PC geht noch gerade so, obwohl ich da auch einiges anders machen würde.
Die 1.000 Euro Variante macht mich fassungslos. Das man sowas ungestraft seinen Lesern empfehlen kann ist schon ein starkes Stück. Ich würde mich schämen. Na ja, ggf. ist das die Rache eines gekündigten Redakteurs oder Realsatiere.
Wie kann man als Zeitung bzw. Internetseite für Hardware sich nur als so kopmetenzlos darstellen. Ich hab mal einen Screenshot gemacht um diese Inkometenz zu archivieren. Schade, das die Fail-Ecke zu ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (17. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*

Chip halt  warum noch drüber aufregen?


----------



## EX-Buzz (17. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*

Es gibt für den interessierten User nur zwei Zeitungen, die ich empfehlen würde. Das wäre zum einen für Hardware und Spiel die PCGH und für die restlichen Themen die c´t bzw. deren Fachausgaben für andere Bereiche.

Wobei ich hier für die ComputerBild mal eine Lanze brechen muss. Für den Laien, der erste Gehversuche im Bereich PC und Internet macht, finde ich die CB gar nicht so verkehrt, denn hier werden die ganzen Abkürzungen und Basics in jeder Zeitung erklärt. Das sie für den Fortgeschritten nichts ist, steht ausser Frage, aber die sind auch nicht die Zielgruppe.

Alles andere was den Markt überschwemmt, wie PC Go, PC Power, CHIP und Konsorten, machen nur wegen des reisserischen Titelblattes auf sich aufmerksam und versuchen den unbedachten Anwender mit den Titelstorys "Aktuelle Kinofilme LEGAL downloaden", 365 kostenlose Office Tips, "20 Programme die jeder Hacker braucht" zu ködern.... im Endeffekt ist es meist journalistischer Schmutz der sich dort wiederfindet und die Rechner der Anwender  verseucht, weil sie sich irgendwelchen Dreck runterladen mit dem sie gar nicht zurecht kommen..... nur um "vorne mit dabei" zu sein.


----------



## Cross-Flow (17. September 2014)

Die Chip war bis 2006 nen cooles Print Magazin. Danach ging es Berg ab... 

Man sollte aber nicht vergessen bei aller Unmut das ihr hier auch geeks seit.

Wo ich das Beispiel aus Seite 1 in diesem Thread hier gelesen habe ala "man hat nicht mal die Muse zu schauen ob die GraKa wenigstens GDDR 5 hat" - eventuell wollen es auch manche gar nicht wissen. Die freuen sich wenn der PC läuft und alles gut ist.

Dieses Beispiel kann man aber auch umdrehen, ich wette das die Hälfte hier nen Auto hat. Aber wer von euch achtet wirklich darauf bis zu welchem Baujahr der Motor Zahnriemen hatte und ab welchem er Steuerkette hat oder welche Revision die Steuergeräte sind. Viele wollen möglichst wenig Geld ausgeben, wenig Steuern und Versicherung zahlen und im Endeffekt ist es doch nur ein Fortbewegungsmittel. 

In irgend einem x beliebigen Kfz Forum würde man euch Auto Käufer genau so zerreißen wie ihr hier die Pc Käufer.

Merkt euch, jeder hat andere Prioritäten 

Theoretisch könnte man auch sagen das Auto, Motor und Sport sowie andere Kfz Magazine totaler Müll sind. Ich meine ernsthaft wie kann man nen Auto empfehlen welches weder Hinterrad Antrieb noch nen Reihensechszylinder hat?!? Schon echt dreist diese Print Magazine...


----------



## shadie (17. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*

Glaube du verstehst unsere Meinungen da nicht.

Wenn man grafikkarten oder Arbeitsspeicher empfiehlt der genau so teuer oder teurer ist als Ram oder grakas, die mal ne ganze Schippe schneller sind, dann hat man bei PC Zusammenstellungshilfen nix verloren.

Wenn man eine graka mit GDDR3 empfiehlt obwohl die GDDR5 vielleicht gleich viel oder 10 € mehr kostet, dann ist das total bescheuert.


Es geht uns ja nicht darum dass da ein 400 € System beworben wird, nein es geht uns darum, was für ein 400 e System das ist.
mit dem geld könnte man was besseres zusammen basteln udn dennoch bei 400 e bleiben.

Das ist einfach der springende Punkt.

Es wird sich ja nicht aufgeregt, dass das keine Highend maschinen sind, es wird sich aufgeregt weil Leuten Mist empfohlen wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*

Naja 1000 Taler sind ja nicht wenig und das was dort verbaut wurde erinnert eher an das ausfegen eines Lagers anstatt einer echten Vorauswahl


----------



## Jierdan (17. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*

Ich glaube, dem weniger versierten aber interessierten User (da zähle ich mich jetzt einfach mal dazu) würde eine konkrete (tabellarische) Gegenüberstellung der Chip-Vorschläge mit den angedachten Alternativen helfen, um das Thema besser nachvollziehen zu können. : )


----------



## ischgibdirgleichCH (17. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*

Das ist echt mal ein hartes Stück, was chip da zusammengestellt hat.
Da könnte ich echt kotzen. 
Ich weiss, es ist Chip.de, aber ich hätte trotzdem erwartet, dass sie eine einigermassen brauchbare Konfiguration hinbringen.


----------



## Cross-Flow (17. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*



shadie schrieb:


> Glaube du verstehst unsere Meinungen da nicht.
> 
> Wenn man grafikkarten oder Arbeitsspeicher empfiehlt der genau so teuer oder teurer ist als Ram oder grakas, die mal ne ganze Schippe schneller sind, dann hat man bei PC Zusammenstellungshilfen nix verloren.
> 
> ...




Klar verstehe ich eure Meinung, doof nur das sie warscheinlich 99% der PC Käufer nicht interessiert  Kannst ja als Missionar in die weite Welt hinaus ziehen und jeden vor der phösen Chip warnen!

Wie gesagt klar geht es besser als das war die da zusammen geschustert haben. Ein unbedarfter User der nach deren Empfehlung geht und sich den ersten PC zusammen stellt wird nen Glücksmoment erleben und sich freuen was er da mit seinen Händen geschafft hat. Ob das Ding jetzt nen ZXX oder HXX Chipsatz hat wird ihm am Arsch vorbei gehen. Er hat selbst was geschaffen und dazu ist das Teil auch noch ausreichend schnell.

 Und erzähl mal dem Herr XYZ warum er wenn er bisschen D3 oder was auch immer zoggen will das er bitte mehr ausgeben soll für ne GDDR5 Karte obwohl es ihm nichts bringt. Ob er jetzt ne Fiktive GT940 mit GDDR3 oder 5 oder was auch immer kauft ist da auch egal, wird beides nicht die Butter vom Brot ziehen. Dazu kommt das die Karte eh an ihr Leistungslimit kommen wird egal welche Art von Speicher verbaut wird.

 Hier wird doch immer wieder Werbung dafür betrieben das man sich lieber alle 2 Jahre ne Karte für 200€ kaufen soll als ein mal eine für 400€ die dann 4 Jahre halten soll ^.^ Warum wird dann die High End Ausführung einer Low End Karte empfohlen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*

Eine CPU die sich nicht übertakten lässt auf ein OC Board zu rammen und eine SSHD anstatt SSD + HDD zu empfehlen ist einfach nur Antik und das NT ist eher was für Grubenleuchten. Und warum das unmögliche Zalman Z11 welches nur dicke Backen hat und keinen nennenswerten Vorteil in der Breite bietet und sogar schädelige 80er Lüfter besitzt.
 Man kann wirklich nur hoffen das ein geneigter Käufer vor der Überweisung eine bessere Seite findet


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*

Ja. Der 1000€ Rechner ist schon peinlich.
Völlig sinnfreie Zusammenstellung ohne Logik.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*

HDD + SSD sind meistens teurer als eine SSHD mit gleicher Kapazität. Zum Kosten sparen und beschleunigen des Hochfahrens, wäre das noch halbwegs nachvollziehbar.
Ansonten tatsächlich ziemlich grausam. ^^


----------



## ACDSee (17. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*



Jierdan schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dem weniger versierten aber interessierten User (da zähle ich mich jetzt einfach mal dazu) würde eine konkrete (tabellarische) Gegenüberstellung der Chip-Vorschläge mit den angedachten Alternativen helfen, um das Thema besser nachvollziehen zu können. : )


 

kein Problem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusammenfassung:
Wenn man auf 100 Mhz beim Prozessor verzichtet und das Mainboard pasend zum Prozessor wählt kann man mehr Geld in das restliche System stecken.
Im Endeffekt hat man eine Rechner mit dem man deutlich besser zocken kann.

Problemlagen bei Chip:
- i5-Prozessor ist nicht übertakbar. Wozu dann ein teures Mainboard welches sich vorallem durch seine Übertaktungsfähigkeiten auszeichnet?
- Der Katana 4 ist kein Leisetreter und zudem miserabel in der Montage (leicht abbrechbare Push-Pins), gerade für nervöse Naturen oder unerfahrende Anwender eher weniger gut geeignet.
- die GTX 770 ist gut, aber für 280 Euro bekommt man fast schon eine R9 290, die in allen Belangen besser ist.
- Eine SSHD ist völliger Unsinn. Warum nicht eine schnelle SSD für OS und das Lieblingsspiel und eine Datenplatte. macht einfach mehr Sinn.
- Das Gehäuse ist Geschmackssache. Ein DS3 ist aber schlichter und leiser.
- Das Netzteil ist mit 630 Watt a) hoffnungslos übertrieben und b) ein haufen Elektroschrott, dem man seine Hardware besser nicht anvertrauen sollte.


----------



## Goyoma (17. September 2014)

Beim 1000'er grausets mir 

4690 auf einem 170 Euro Z97 Board 

Und als NT wiedermal der Thermaltake Müll


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

Was habt ihr den alle ? Ms-Tech und Thermaltake bauen doch hervorragende Netzteile. Mit einem Guten Preisleistungsverhältnis. 55 Euro für 650 Watt sind doch viel günstiger als eure Antec/Sea Sonic /be quiet Netzteile
Ne mal ernst die Rechner sind eine Schande für Chip und vollkommen suboptimal konfiguriert. Allerdings macht es Pcgh im Sonderheft auch nicht viel besser, aber immerhin brennen die Rechner da nicht ab aufgrund extrem billiger  Netzteile


----------



## shadie (17. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was habt ihr den alle ? Ms-Tech und Thermaltake bauen doch hervorragende Netzteile. Mit einem Guten Preisleistungsverhältnis. 55 Euro für 650 Watt sind doch viel günstiger als eure Antec/Sea Sonic /be quiet Netzteile
> Ne mal ernst die Rechner sind eine Schande für Chip und vollkommen suboptimal konfiguriert. Allerdings macht es Pcgh im Sonderheft auch nicht viel besser, aber immerhin brennen die Rechner da nicht ab aufgrund extrem billiger  Netzteile


 
Ich dachte erst du meinst das ernst :-O dann habe ich deine Signatur gesehen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich dachte erst du meinst das ernst :-O dann habe ich deine Signatur gesehen



Ist ja alles echt. Komischerweise ist mir dann die GTX780 Physx verreckt.. bin umnernoch am grübeln weshalb


----------



## T-Drive (17. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ist ja alles echt.



Vor allem die Netzteile, reichen die echt für deine fleo/disco ?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Vor allem die Netzteile, reichen die echt für deine fleo/disco ?



Ja bin Grad am überlegen die neuen Thermaltake 3000 Watt Netzteile für 70 Euro zu kaufen


----------



## TheLukay (17. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*



ACDSee schrieb:


> kein Problem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf den Euro genau 

@Topic: Der einzige Grund warum ich auf CHIP geh ist, weil die bei [Program XY] Download immer ganz oben stehen


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*

Zu der Chip, die waren ca. in den 80ern und Anfang der 90er noch eine gewisse Kompetenz im IT Bereich. Ich war auch schon sehr früh bei denen im Onlineportal registriert, weil ich gerne Leute bei Hardwareproblemen geholfen habe (Helfer-Syndrom ).
Irgendwann allerdings, haben die sich zunehmend als Content-raushau-Webseite entwickelt. Als ich meine Wahrnehmung diebezüglich, das ich diese Entwicklung sehr schade fand, dieses habe ich  mal ordentlich dort rausposaunt , daraufhin wurde ich nicht verwarnt, sondern gleich gebannt .

Chip ruht noch vereinzelt von einem längst vergangenen "Ruf", der mittlerweile aber nichts, rein garnichts mehr mit dem Stichwort "Seriös" zu tun hat. Ich finde dort dank schnellen Akamai-Servern viele Programme auf einem Blick/Klick, nur dafür nutze ich den Namen "Chip" noch.

@ Topic: Speziell der 1000 Euro Rechner ist eine Zumutung, in einer  Firma so ein Angebot raushauen, könnte man schon als Rufschädigung auffassen...


----------



## iGameKudan (21. September 2014)

Ich war noch von 2009 bis 2011 oder 2012 bei denen im Forum und habe bis 2013 öfters noch deren Website besucht, mittlerweile finde ich die aber auch nur noch schlecht - die Websitenübersicht ist abgesehen vom Download-Bereich mies, die Themen ComputerBILD-like, das Forum eher Meh...

Und die Rechner sind durchgehend für die Tonne.


----------



## Kiedl (25. September 2014)

*AW: Rechnermüll bei chip.de*

Ich hab Chip schon immer gehasst.. PCGH FTW


----------

